# New addition to the family



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My daughter's new puppy, Abbey.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice looking puppy... comes with it's own guitar..


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Yeah! Cute puppy, but has a strange looking, guitar shape, tail though! None


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I see it comes with it's own Percussion instrument..Cool :banana: 

FZ1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Had to get the bell so we dont step on her and crush her to death. It actually works pretty good.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

So adorable! Congratulations!

I'd love to get a dog, but my cat would eat it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Kitties rule, doggies drool.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Her big brother loves her too. But he does not know his own strength and he pounces on her


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Cute pup!Drool


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow , that " Big Brother" Pic would make a cool Avatar for ya ! :food-smiley-004: 


FZ1


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Big Brother has that "what are you looking at, punk!" kinda look on him.
I bet he's quite a guardian.:wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

His name is Kingston, he is only about 9 weeks old, so right now he is not much of a watchdog, but he may be when he is three times this size.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Even when he's 3 times his size, he may not be bigger than my cat! This is Ben, aka Benny, aka Ben-nis the Menace, aka The Ben-ster. This photo has not been touched up. He's a BIG cat. Notice all the cat hair on the floor. It even sticks to the walls.  I have to vacuum every day (I have two of them).


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

wow you might as well have gotten yourself a leopard or something  .....that's a big housecat..


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

That a lion grade cat all right!
Is it a Main ****? 
A friend of mine has 4 of them, the smallest one is about 16Lbs while the biggest has to weight around 23 or 24 Lbs.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

TheTallCoolOne said:


> Is it a Main ****?


I'm not sure what he is. I got him at Petland (Pets for Life rescue program). He was a stray! They said he was a Ragdoll, but I don't think so. I think you're right.... my guess was Maine ****, too.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Even when he's 3 times his size, he may not be bigger than my cat! This is Ben, aka Benny, aka Ben-nis the Menace, aka The Ben-ster. This photo has not been touched up. He's a BIG cat. Notice all the cat hair on the floor. It even sticks to the walls.  I have to vacuum every day (I have two of them).


Is it...a lynx??


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My daughter's new puppy, Abbey.


what kind of potato chips were you eatin`?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Lays barbecue me thinks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You are correct sir. :wave:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool puppy!




Gilliangirl said:


> Even when he's 3 times his size, he may not be bigger than my cat! This is Ben, aka Benny, aka Ben-nis the Menace, aka The Ben-ster. This photo has not been touched up. He's a BIG cat. Notice all the cat hair on the floor. It even sticks to the walls.  I have to vacuum every day (I have two of them).


No offence, but your dog looks a little like a cat.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Cool puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got something against big orange dogs??


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

zdogma said:


> You got something against big orange dogs??


No! NO!

NOT AT ALL SIR.

I was just thinking that user's big orange dog looked like a cat! Nothing wrong with big orange dogs.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

zdogma said:


> You got something against big orange dogs??


....Simba?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Golden Poo having some fun in the snow


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Geez, zdogma, what model camera did you take that cat shot with? The detail is fantastic.


----------

